# Installing Globus Toolkit 4.2.1 on 8.3-RELEASE/amd64



## benben159 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've tried to compile Globus Toolkit 4.2.1 manually since the port has been deleted from ports tree. here's what I've got from this attempt:

dependencies: gmake, gtar, openjdk7 (or openjdk6?)
P.S. I used OpenJDK 7 because it compiled properly in Fedora 17. It should be okay if using OpenJDK 6 instead.
patches:
1. source-trees_core_source_configure.diff
--> according to this bug but different file location (the URL refers to version 5.0 of Globus Toolkit)
2. source-trees-thr_wsrf_c_transport_buffer_test_Makefile.in.diff
3. source-trees_wsrf_c_transport_buffer_test_Makefile.in.diff
--> removes -ldl which is not required in FreeBSD
4. source-trees_gridway_configure.in.diff
--> fix issue related to jni_md.h
the compilation failed at tm_mad/gw_tm_mad_ftp.bin of source-trees/gridway. gmake.log is the compilation log.
Anybody can help me on this?


----------

